# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم R3 Tool Pro  R3 Pro Shell 2.0 ® New Versions ( New Features

## mohamed73

This Is a New Version Of R3 Pro Shell V : 2.0  New Features & Possibilities + New Skin   - New Activation & Registration Method ( With Code )
- Payment From Shell In Paypal To recive Activation Code 
- change Pc Manually ( PC Mode Users)
- Change Pc Forced With SOS Code
- Download Moduls From Shell
- Get Updates Notifications
- Get Your Account Informations  Download From Our Officiel WebSite
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Shell For Pc Mode Users & Dongle Mode Users     *ScreenShots* *   * *you need Buy An Activaion Code The Registre New Account**    *  Put Your E-mail & Code And Click Activationthen Fill Your Informations*  *  Click Activation Again * And Will Apear Activated Successfully**    *  *How To Chane From Pc To Other Pc *  1st Login To Your Account*     * *button send For Send your informayions to your Email 
( user & Password .....)
Click* *Change PC**A verification Code Will sent To your Email
Go Get it* *   *  Paste it like In The Form Bellow Get A New Key From The New Pc & Paste It too*  *  Click Change Then Yes *   * & Change Successfully *   
.......*

----------

